# Anyone ever buy this oil drain tool



## niuturbo (Oct 28, 2009)

I found a link to this oil drain tool for $25 at http://www.mobilfaction.com/T40057.html I wanted to know if anyone owns this plastic tool and is it any good because I dont want to pay for the metal one. 


_Modified by niuturbo at 7:21 PM 10-27-2009_

www.mobilfaction.com


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

at least cross-threading shouldn't be an issue.
but.. a screwdriver works just as good


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it doesn't really get that messy...i don't understand what all the fuss is about. plus you can just pop a phillips in there and drain like this guy said.


----------



## niuturbo (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

GT17V
The Aluminum ones can cause cross-threading or possibly dammage the threads? I never thought about that (threading a metal part into a plastic one) 


_Modified by niuturbo at 7:27 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (niuturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niuturbo* »_GT17V
The Aluminum ones can cause cross-threading or possibly dammage the threads? I never thought about that (threading a metal part into a plastic one) 

_Modified by niuturbo at 7:27 PM 10-27-2009_

Yes. When you cross thread with the aluminum one, it will cut into the oil filter threads and damage them.
Did it by accident. Don't feel like buying a new housing.


----------



## niuturbo (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thanks for the info i think im going to buy it. When all the oil drains from my housing it splashes becuse of the small drips. I like my setup for changing oil but I dont like the small but extra cleanup. plus the tool just adds convienience


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

raise the oil drain pan with a cardboard box.
it works well for me


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I bought the aluminum one and havent had problems yet, and imo it was worth every penny. theres absolutely zero cleanup using this, and maybe im just terrible with oil changes but i always have to cleanup something when i do my oil.
hope you like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

waste of money


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlianomkV* »_waste of money


Indeed. Two MkV GTIs and about 20 oil changes without needing a filter housing drain tool.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

On and audi, it does get messy without this. it spill onto the sub frame, lower control arm and motor mount. 
the schwaben is brass, and the threads are better cut than the aluminum one. 
plastic is the safest...but the schwaben one works great. 
IDK about a mk5, but the tool is great for Audi, to keep things clean. 
just my 2cents.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

the oil change on an Audi can get messy so this would be a good idea


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_On and audi, it does get messy without this. it spill onto the sub frame, lower control arm and motor mount. 
the schwaben is brass, and the threads are better cut than the aluminum one. 
plastic is the safest...but the schwaben one works great. 
IDK about a mk5, but the tool is great for Audi, to keep things clean. 
just my 2cents. 

Not all Audis just the A4, my A3 has never made a mess without this tool.


----------



## niuturbo (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*

My relative has an A3 07 he has never changed his own oil but i will mention the tool to him. Thanks for the subframe heads up.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (niuturbo)*

dont need it for an A3


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (broccliman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broccliman* »_I bought the aluminum one and havent had problems yet, and imo it was worth every penny. theres absolutely zero cleanup using this, and maybe im just terrible with oil changes but i always have to cleanup something when i do my oil.


I have the aluminum one, too. It worked great but I ended up spilling the oil pan afterward anyway...


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Anyone ever buy this oil drain tool (niuturbo)*

You don't need a special tool. I just put a bag around the bottom of the oil filter housing (like a kitchen garbage bag or whatever). Then just push the little orange deal to the side with a screwdriver or whatever and all oil goes into the bag. Throw bag away. Zero mess. Almost no cost.


_Modified by saaber2 at 9:28 AM 10-29-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone ever buy this oil drain tool (saaber2)*

As stated above, no need for this tool. Nothing a screw driver can't take care of. Just make sure when you are done the yellow nipple is fully pulled out and sealed. Alot of time customers don't fully re-engage the nipple and develop a slight oil leak !


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

if u wanna buy it you're gonna wind up buying it but like everyone else has said its totally not necessary, learn to work a little neater thats all... like someone else said a box to raise your pan is more then sufficient...


----------



## niuturbo (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (undeadsole)*

forums are great, I like all the suggestions and I think the plastic bag and cardboard box are great solutions. but really it comes down to working smarter not harder (for me). your right taking the extra time to be cleaner will solve any mess issues i would have changing the oil, but i read other posts from people saying they never spilled a drop with the tool and that just seems like a good way to go.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
Not all Audis just the A4, my A3 has never made a mess without this tool.



Correction, yes for the A4 this is a valuable tool. As for the A3, since its basically a MK5, its probably not needed.


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

like I said if its 25 bux thats worth it for you then ur gonna buy it no matter what anyone in here suggests lol


----------



## rollingthunder (Oct 24, 2007)

be carefull with the screw driver in the oil filter drain ive seen them get damaged or improperly seated causing oil leaks. the filter housing with the drain is about 100 bucks.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I bought this plastic tool and like it much better than the brass factory tool. The threads are a bit thinner allowing it to thread in easier. 

Dave


----------



## niuturbo (Oct 28, 2009)

*Just an update to the post t40057 Oil Drain tool from www.mobilfaction.com*

Just coming back for an update....

So I have used this tool for over 2 years. Its definately worth the investment. Havent had any spills and I dont even have to jack the car up to do the oil change. I took the tube off and the barbed end acts like a little spout. I just aim it at the pan and its all good!


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the link to this. :thumbup: I can't imagine ever spending the money on the other one. At $25 it's actually tempting. I got 3 mkV's where I live and I change the oil on all of them. If I made money changing and did more mkV oil changes, I'd definitely pick it up for $25. (said and done, I get to change my oil and filter for free) 
I've always just depressed the nipple, let it stay depressed at an an angle and it drains freely. I've never had an issue and I've always been able to drain enough that when I use my filter cup, it's clean. 
Like I said if I did more mkV oil changes or was changing the oil for the dealer getting paid flat rate. I'd pick it up, $25 to shave a minute or two off every oil change would be a good investment. 
Until then, I'll depress the nipple. Drain the canister. Re-seat nipple, move my oil catch under the oil pan. Remove the drain plug and drain into pan while I replace the filter. I guess I could even find a longer pan and then I wouldn't have to worry about it at all.
The biggest pita is the splash shield, I hope I make someone money here. Someone needs to make a faster way to detach and reattach the shield.  lol
:beer:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

ghoastoflyle said:


> The biggest pita is the splash shield, I hope I make someone money here. Someone needs to make a faster way to detach and reattach the shield.  lol
> :beer:


LOL. Things could be worse. I have one of these on my car:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

rollingthunder said:


> be carefull with the screw driver in the oil filter drain ive seen them get damaged or improperly seated causing oil leaks. the filter housing with the drain is about 100 bucks.


I would recommend using a small allen wrench that will to fit in the center of the nipple instead of using a screwdriver.


----------



## 8Vproject (May 20, 2009)

Just bought this, looking forward to easier and cleaner oil changes on my A4


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

I hate cleaning up so I have one but now I have to change all my family's cars. :banghead:


----------

